# XOLO Preview: Changing the World of Vaping



## Boktiet (27/7/16)

http://vaping360.com/xolo-vape-preview-changing-world-vaping/

Thought this is an interesting idea, not sure how well it will vape though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/7/16)

Cool looking device, however it just seems entry level to me... perhaps a good start kit for beginners. Also not sure about the sliding back and forth mechanism... moving parts make me nervous.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (27/7/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Cool looking device, however it just seems entry level to me... perhaps a good start kit for beginners. Also not sure about the sliding back and forth mechanism... moving parts make me nervous.



I agree, definitely not going to be cloud chasing with that lil thing. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet (27/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I agree, definitely not going to be cloud chasing with that lil thing. lol


True, but might be good to use in the office for a stealth vape solution.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/7/16)

Agreed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

